# Stress and muscle pain



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

Lately I have been under stress with situations in my life. I have been managing my FMS with Trazadone before bed to put me into a deeper sleep. I have so much tension now that I am once again exhausted and every neck and arm muscle is sore and feels just like a "wet noodle". It is even hard to curl the top of my hair because of the arm muscle pain. Any suggestions on how to rid myself of the pain? Just when I thought I had the disease under control....it returned with a vingence!!! Debi


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm sorry that I don't have any suggestions for getting rid of the pain. I've found that most pain killers don't help me a lot...I've found that for me, the only solution is rest (and lots of it). Eventually, with lots of rest, (and hopefully lots of sleep) it begins to lessen.Maybe someone else will have better, more helpful advice.


----------



## 17081 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, Debilyn,I've had FM for more than 17 years. I take 20mg of Oxycontin every 12 hours and it is a lifesaver!! I would not be able to live as normal of a life as I do without it. Some doctors won't prescribe it, though, so a pain doctor is your best bet if you want to try it. It doesn't make me feel drugged--just not in so much pain. Good luck!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Hi, Just coming to this board after reading posts for a long time.. the arm muscle pain you mentioned got me to post.. I have been having awful pain in my right arm inthe muscle and downthe arm.. I freaked thinking I was having heart attack symptoms and went to the dr. he did a cardiogram and said heart looked good. I get this pain as soon as i open my eyes inthe morning and it stays all day. It went away for a couple of days only to return today really bad. It is going to rain here in Ohio>>could that have anything to do with fibro pain??


----------

